# Water cycle



## lotf001 (Jul 18, 2005)

I have a 25 gal holding tank in my garage for my man made rock and it’s only been running for a week.
I have a DSB with live sand and I also have live rock along with 4 (cured) pieces of Aragonite self made rock. I have 2 margarita snails, cleaner shrimp and an emerald crab in the tank. Yesterday I bought some more live rock and noticed the was a glob on the in side of the rock and this morning I found out it was a green bubble anemone and it’s opened up (about 4 inches across). What should I do???
My LFS said that I would be able to add fish right off because the water wouldn’t need to cycle because of all the live sand and rock. Is this true????Will he be ok? should i do a weekly 1/4 water change????


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll let old salt answer, but feel free if u want to mail me the bubble anemone


----------

